# VASECTOMY My advice after.



## NGonzo (9 mo ago)

For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Have a reversal if you are not happy.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

We were both fixed. 😬


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I had mine done about 10 years ago. The volume of ejaculation was still the same and sex actually became better because there was no worries. The wife and I would throw a big backyard party and both of us tipsy and start fooling around. There was no worries the next morning if we used protection or if we used it right 

I hate you are having issues. But are you sure it's not just psychological? The semen blocked is just a tiny little bit. You can take supplements to increase your load. Along with hydration, take zinc, lecithin, and pygeum. After a few weeks, you will go 😲


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

My H had his done because, according to him, "For our entire relationship, you have had to be the one on birth control. You've been on one drug or another for so long, now it's my turn. This is a non-invasive, outpatient surgery, and after all, you gave birth to our child. You've done enough."

He has not complained about sex being less enjoyable.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


Female sterilisation that stops the monthly bleeding? Sounds a bit like a hysterectomy to me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Both my husband's had it. Present husband had it long before we met. Neither mentioned any differences.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


I can't really comment on sex being less enjoyable because mine failed - sort of. However, there are NO methods of birth control that are without side effects. That goes for men and women. Women go through enough with the decades of birth control, pregnancy, and childbirth. Methods for women are also often more invasive and have longer recovery times. My wife wanted to have a tubal ligation if our last baby ended up being a c-section but I was pretty against it because of the risk of potential side effects. Her body has been through enough. I'd rather deal with potential side effects than her - enough that I signed myself up for a repeat vas, rather than tell her it's her turn or let her take care of it. 

You could always go back in and have it reversed or changed to an open-ended vasectomy - though I don't personally recommend that method.

Also, the semen comes out as normal. The only difference is there is no sperm in the semen, which only makes up something like 0.2% of the seminal fluid. Unless the vasectomy was open-ended, the sperm is stopped not the rest of the fluid.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Female sterilisation that stops the monthly bleeding? Sounds a bit like a hysterectomy to me.


There are several birth control methods, including the shot and the implant, that stop monthly bleeding. It's not anything close to a hysterectomy, which is an irreversible, invasive abdominal surgery that removes the uterus.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There are several birth control methods, including the shot and the implant, that stop monthly bleeding. It's not anything close to a hysterectomy, which is an irreversible, invasive abdominal surgery that removes the uterus.


The OP said this though:

"They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms."

Any method of hormonal birth control wouldn't fall under that description, nor would a hysterectomy though.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

It’s in your head (the big head that is). 

There is no noticeable difference in ejaculatory volume as the sperm cells themselves are microscopic and make up a teeny tiny amount of the volume. 

And the physiological orgasmic process is not effected. 

Any difference you are experiencing is your own emotional and personal value that you place on your own fertility.

If being fertile and able to knock someone up gives you some kind of machismo or ego boost, then whatever difference you are experiencing is mental. 

Getting snipped had the exact opposite for me and it was very freeing and liberating no longer having to worry about knocking anyone up. 

My sexual experiences were much better without having that dark cloud hanging over me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The good news here is since your response is mental, you may be able to address this through some thoughtful contemplation or even some kind of therapy to address why you are attaching your sense of virility to your fertility.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

bobert said:


> The OP said this though:
> 
> "They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms."
> 
> Any method of hormonal birth control wouldn't fall under that description, nor would a hysterectomy though.


Oh, I see, yes I missed that. I've not looked into birth control in so long, I'm sure that's newer (while still not really being new). How cool and good to know!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There are several birth control methods, including the shot and the implant, that stop monthly bleeding. It's not anything close to a hysterectomy, which is an irreversible, invasive abdominal surgery that removes the uterus.


Yes I know I had one in my 40's!. He was talking about female sterilisation that stopped periods, not birth control.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Yes I know I had one in my 40's!. He was talking about female sterilisation that stopped periods, not birth control.


Yeah, I missed that. I wish that had been an option when we were done. I don't need it, my H had a vasectomy and once he takes off I'm done, but still, it's cool they can do that now.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

High dose testosterone shots. It will shut down your sperm production and you will jacked. 😜


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


Holy **** you know very little about the effects of most woman based birth control / fixing. It is far more damaging and effects hormones so much. Just use condoms dude. And yes men get an orgasm every single time. Think for many women sex is a 1-3 no orgasm. ??? 

I'm sorry you don't like the results of your vasectomy but the totally me based advice you are giving is going to lead many marriages to a worse place.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Female sterilisation that stops the monthly bleeding? Sounds a bit like a hysterectomy to me.


Well there is ablation. Most doctors do not perform it as sterilization because it only lowers your chance of pregnancy it doesn't stop it. It actually increases the odds of a tubal pregnancy. It is primarily used to stop excessive bleeding. In the process it lowers the ability for a egg to implant. Again it is not birth control. That's the only thing I know of. Well there is some pills that don't give you the standard week off so you just stay jacked up on hormones.


----------



## Pookiepie (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Female sterilisation that stops the monthly bleeding? Sounds a bit like a hysterectomy to me.


It’s called an ablation. It basically cauterize’s the tubes? Not 100% sure about what part. Lol. Some women still menstruate but in some it stops completely. There is still a chance of getting pregnant, and if that’s the case termination is recommended. Because there could be problems with the fetus. This method is not intended for birth control. Just passing on some info. 😁


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


Thank you soooo much for this advice. After the IUD comes out, my wife wants me to get that. I didn't feel comfortable at the thought, now, i'm definitely not doing it and I have some armor when that fight comes up! so thanks!!


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

CallingDrLove said:


> High dose testosterone shots. It will shut down your sperm production and you will jacked. 😜


It's true. I'm living proof.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> It's true. I'm living proof.


I’m only sort of joking.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

CallingDrLove said:


> High dose testosterone shots. It will shut down your sperm production and you will jacked. 😜


It will also jack up your red blood cell count to where your blood is thick like pancakes syrup 🤣

For any guy who is thinking about getting a vasectomy, just do it as it's no big deal. Just sit on the sofa for a couple of days watching TV. Then if you are lucky like me, your wife walks in shortly after healing with a bottle of KY and says time to empty the tanks 😘

They gave me two Valium to take 1 hour before the procedure. I felt so good and relaxed 😎. She was with me during the process. When they were burning the tube ends, I yelled my nuts are on fire!!! Everyone was laughing and I said it's not funny! They are on fire! 🤣


----------



## Supermoon (Oct 21, 2021)

Wow, I had no idea this could be a side effect of vasectomy. My husband did the laser vasectomy and had no issues. Has your doc (or a doc who did not perform it) done an exam to see if it was performed incorrectly? This is devastating.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It will also jack up your red blood cell count to where your blood is thick like pancakes syrup 🤣
> 
> For any guy who is thinking about getting a vasectomy, just do it as it's no big deal. Just sit on the sofa for a couple of days watching TV. Then if you are lucky like me, your wife walks in shortly after healing with a bottle of KY and says time to empty the tanks 😘
> 
> They gave me two Valium to take 1 hour before the procedure. I felt so good and relaxed 😎. She was with me during the process. When they were burning the tube ends, I yelled my nuts are on fire!!! Everyone was laughing and I said it's not funny! They are on fire! 🤣


That’s why you give blood if needed. It’s not a guarantee that testosterone will even raise your hematocrit to unsafe levels.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Honestly don’t follow my male birth control advice. I knocked up my wife while taking 200 mg a week of testosterone cypionate. The kid looks exactly like my mom and I so I’m either the dad or my wife has a definite type.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

@NGonzo Sorry that happened to you, just like female birth control, nothing is 100% without side effects and you seem like you are one of the unlucky percentage that has an issue. Anytime anyone messes with their body, there is a risk it won't go right. How long ago did you have it done?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Female sterilization is MAJOR surgery. That's why not.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I had my vasectomy about 4 decades ago. Zero complications, recovery about 4 hours with a cold pack. Several weeks later, got the sperm count checked and never looked back.

Wife didnt have to endure tubal ligation and got off if the birth control pills. Win win

Actually improved the sex as far as recall. Not sure what happened with the OP, but believe can get it reversed if he wants to


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Have you asked the Dr.? Might be some scar tissue or something.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Have you asked the Dr.? Might be some scar tissue or something.


This. I’m worried for the OP. Get that checked out, I don’t think that’s normal.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OP it is very brave of you to post your experience and thank you.

I have been wary of this procedure as I believe my spermies are top notch and I don’t want them restricted or held back in my balls. It sounds bad. I feel that they need to flow free and true as God intended!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> OP it is very brave of you to post your experience and thank you.
> 
> I have been wary of this procedure as I believe my spermies are top notch and I don’t want them restricted or held back in my balls. It sounds bad. I feel that they need to flow free and true as God intended!


God forbid.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I did have mine ages ago… absolutely no difference.


----------



## The Narcissist's Wife (10 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Oh, I see, yes I missed that. I've not looked into birth control in so long, I'm sure that's newer (while still not really being new). How cool and good to know!


Plus..there actually are LOTS of side effects with implants, depo shot and the pill. One of the reasons behind the rise in hysterectomies in younger females is because of long term use of bc. I personally have used bc, implant, shot and nuva ring..and know ALOT of other women as well..and a great deal have had side effects..including myself. I told my H either he gets a vasectomy or we use abstinence method...lol.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

NGonzo said:


> The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore.


Does that mean you are up for another orgasm? Not clear.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

CallingDrLove said:


> Honestly don’t follow my male birth control advice. I knocked up my wife while taking 200 mg a week of testosterone cypionate. The kid looks exactly like my mom and I so I’m either the dad or my wife has a definite type.


Yeah, anyone relying on their testosterone therapy to prevent pregnancies might end up with kids. It killed my sperm count but I suspect mine was low before. But most aren’t like me.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I got the snip about 5 years ago as I knew I didn’t want my wife going through major surgery and was hoping if she got off of her IUD it would increase her drive. It did not. . She made fun of me as we were leaving the urologist office since I was walking funny, and wouldn’t help much with my recovery over that weekend. She also refused to help me clear out any sperm left over nor did she help me get the samples the urologist needed to check the count. 

The only thing I’ve noticed differently is the epididymus is larger since the sperm has no where to go. I don’t notice much aching if any. The urologist used clips on both sides when he did the snip. 

Unfortunately it did not increase our frequency nor did it affect my wife’s libido. As little as we’ve had sex since, a box of condoms would have been cheaper over the long run. I regret getting it done for that purpose. We have two kids and that’s all we wanted so at least there’s not a chance for more, especially now that we are in our 40s.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Thank you soooo much for this advice. After the IUD comes out, my wife wants me to get that. I didn't feel comfortable at the thought, now, i'm definitely not doing it and I have some armor when that fight comes up! so thanks!!


I have never heard a guy with such problems before. It's likely you will be fine.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

GoodDad5 said:


> I got the snip about 5 years ago as I knew I didn’t want my wife going through major surgery and was hoping if she got off of her IUD it would increase her drive. It did not. . She made fun of me as we were leaving the urologist office since I was walking funny, and wouldn’t help much with my recovery over that weekend. She also refused to help me clear out any sperm left over nor did she help me get the samples the urologist needed to check the count.
> 
> The only thing I’ve noticed differently is the epididymus is larger since the sperm has no where to go. I don’t notice much aching if any. The urologist used clips on both sides when he did the snip.
> 
> Unfortunately it did not increase our frequency nor did it affect my wife’s libido. As little as we’ve had sex since, a box of condoms would have been cheaper over the long run. I regret getting it done for that purpose. We have two kids and that’s all we wanted so at least there’s not a chance for more, especially now that we are in our 40s.


Condoms aren't that reliable.


----------



## Lynnsnake (Dec 4, 2021)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


The risk of pregnancy is what makes the orgasm so strong. Not having the risk dulls the edge for him and her. Like thrill seekers doing risky things just for the excitement , danger.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lynnsnake said:


> The risk of pregnancy is what makes the orgasm so strong. Not having the risk dulls the edge for him and her. Like thrill seekers doing risky things just for the excitement , danger.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Condoms aren't that reliable.


I used condoms my entire marriage except for the 3 months in the beginning. We had now unwanted pregnancies. As long as you use them properly condoms are very effective without hormones or surgery.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Anastasia6 said:


> I used condoms my entire marriage except for the 3 months in the beginning. We had now unwanted pregnancies. As long as you use them properly condoms are very effective without hormones or surgery.


I think they are, if you use them wisely. I absolutely hated them, though. You get 30% of the feeling...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> I used condoms my entire marriage except for the 3 months in the beginning. We had now unwanted pregnancies. As long as you use them properly condoms are very effective without hormones or surgery.


I was one of those v fertile women who got pregnant straight away with all three if my children so I wouldn't have risked it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

My advice would be only get a vasectomy if you don’t want any more kids, and you have a healthy sex life. Don’t expect that if you get one and you’re living a sexless marriage for it to miraculously turn things around. A box of condoms would have been much cheaper.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lynnsnake said:


> The risk of pregnancy is what makes the orgasm so strong. Not having the risk dulls the edge for him and her. Like thrill seekers doing risky things just for the excitement , danger.


That really doesn't make sense. If that were true there would be all kinds of people saying similar things about sex with or without hormonal contraceptives too. I never heard a guy say his orgasms weren't as intense after the wife started taking the pill, or after she had a tubal ligation. 


The OP was a hit and run. I wouldn't have put much stock in what he said if he stuck around to defend his assertion and even less since he just threw it out there and left.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

NGonzo said:


> For a married man like me, I would tell just about anyone no. There are other options, especially for women that have no side effects on the sexual experience. Know one except my mother-in-law told me that it would be different after. Everything works fine but the twist on the jab at the finish just isn't there. I understand that everyone is different, but for me, It's not the same and I am very angry about it. Not even my doctors told me of this. I think it has something to do with the release of the semen and the fact that it hits a wall now and does not go through the intended process. The "I'm spent" feeling or the rollover and go to bed feeling just isn't there anymore. Everything works and everything is there but it's not the same. I don't care what anyone says so there are two parts to my frustration, everyone encouraged me to do it without having to live with the consequence of the decision, and the sex just isn't the same orgasms that used to be consistently on the 7-8 with the occasional 9 or 10 on the scale of 1-10 are now about a 3-4 at best. That was a very important thing for me. A very, very, very, important thing to me that I would not have been okay with this had I'd known. If it isn't that important to you then I would say go for it. But as a human in this society we have few things that are pure pleasure, things that are euphoric, we have good sex, good food, and........ Well my advice if you are married, or your spouse doesn't want any more children is to not do the vasectomy... look into other methods for your spouse. Men orgasm every time they have sex. Why not look into other things. They have made many advances on female sterilization, why not consider that? One of which actually stops the monthly bleeding with no effect on her hormones and has nothing to do with affecting her ability to orgasm or the intensity of her orgasms. If you are a single male and you don't want children, I would still go forward with more caution than our medical system is telling you. I hope this helps someone... "It's funny because it's a guy"


Not sure if you are going to come back or respond. But this is also for all those reading anyway.

I am going to join the others in saying that there is nothing physical wrong, assuming no errors in the surgery. In your position I would have that checked if for no other reason than to eliminate a possibility.

There is also a possibility of a correlation/causation error. IOW, the vasectomy didn't cause the problem. It just happened around the time the problem arose.

Naturally there is the possibility of the psychosomatic effect causing you to not enjoy it as much. The mind is a bigger part of sexual pleasure than is the body. Consider IT as much as looking into physical reasons.

As others have noted, there is no reduction in semen. That comes from another source than what was cut. And for the person that mention about sperm having no where to go, sperm absorbs back into the body after a time. Short of damaged testicles doing over production, assuming it is even possible, there is no build up of sperm, nor can you run out.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

CallingDrLove said:


> I’m only sort of joking.


I'm not


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

maquiscat said:


> Naturally there is the possibility of the psychosomatic effect causing you to not enjoy it as much. The mind is a bigger part of sexual pleasure than is the body. Consider IT as much as looking into physical reasons.


You probably don't realize how correct you are in that statement. The part that our minds play in sexual function is what enabled me and enables other men to have sex when castrate. No testosterone.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Anastasia6 said:


> Holy **** you know very little about the effects of most woman based birth control / fixing. It is far more damaging and effects hormones so much. Just use condoms dude. And yes men get an orgasm every single time. Think for many women sex is a 1-3 no orgasm. ???
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the results of your vasectomy but the totally me based advice you are giving is going to lead many marriages to a worse place.


Isn't for my wife, she gets at least 3 for my 1, when I can have 1. Good days she is double that. I take real good care of my girl.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Yeah, anyone relying on their testosterone therapy to prevent pregnancies might end up with kids. It killed my sperm count but I suspect mine was low before. But most aren’t like me.


It drops your natural t level more than it does sperm count.


----------



## ET1SSJonota (Dec 25, 2012)

To be 100% clear, there are ABSOLUTELY potential side effects to vasectomy that include decrease sensation, decreased libido, painful erections, and even painful orgasm/ejaculation. While rare, they DO exist, and while some side effects can be mental only, please do not minimize the suffering of those who are truly experiencing these side effects. 

That being said, the VAST majority of vasectomies result in almost or no side effects whatsoever, and to date no vasectomy-induced death has been reported. Tubal ligation, on the other hand, is reported to be the cause of as many as 20 deaths/year. So yes, the male might experience side effects - but isn't risking death, and there are vastly higher reported side effects from other female sterilization methods. 

I say all of this as a recipient of two vasectomies. If children are no longer on the table - get the vasectomy. Contraception is not just a female responsibility.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I got snipped about 3 years ago, and have noticed no issues with volume, enjoyment, etc. This is all in your head.


----------

